# De badging



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

We're all aware that modifying yours appearance can effect your insurance becaiuse allegedly it makes it more appealing to the car thief who thinks stripes makes a car faster , however what if you de badge a car removing all clues to it's model spec I.e no way telling whether it's a bog standard or the high performance version of the same model .


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

High performance versions of a car don't just rely on badging to distinguish them from their lesser brethern. Wider wheels and tyres, lowered stance, bigger/multiple exhausts, black external trim, more sporting seats etc can all indicate the more powerful model. 

Some manufacturers such as BMW and Audi have a no cost badge delete option when ordering a new car. 

Alan W


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol I understand the ******** for a performance version but what i want to know is whether insurance companies will up your premium as you are altering the vehicle from standard even though it has no affect on performance or value


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

You mean will your insurance go up because you debadge it? No. I doubt they care in the slightest.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> You mean will your insurance go up because you debadge it? No. I doubt they care in the slightest.


You'd be surprised what nonsense the insurance will come up with to increase your premiums. lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Remove
Carry on with life
It would never ever come come back to bite you.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I always debadge or cars if they are worthy of it/look better without them without an ounce of thought towards the insurance comp.

The large CLIO letters on the back of our 2014 RS were the 1st things to be 'dental flossed' off as soon as we got it home from the dealers. The RS badge stays put.

Anyone behind it would be able to tell what it was due to the twin exhaust and discreet RS badge on the hatch.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

When I renewed my insurance with flux, I was going from a modified car to a standard family car. 

They couldn't insure me without any mods, so I told them the bumpers were colour coded and it had been debadged, bobs your uncle and they could do me a good deal. 

That was 3 years ago... I should probably consider removing the badges one day :S


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

There is an app on the iPhone that when you tap in the registration number,
It comes up with all the information ie make, model, engine size, year, everything a car thieve would need, badge or not.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The mini was de badged ages ago I was just curious as to whether or not it push up your premiums following on from another where they invalidated someone's insurance for painted brake calipers


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

My Toyota Soarer was completely de-badged, 99.9% of people had no idea what it was.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you'll be ok not telling them.

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ivor said:


> The mini was de badged ages ago I was just curious as to whether or not it push up your premiums following on from another where they invalidated someone's insurance for painted brake calipers


Do you have a link to that? A totally ridiculous decision, which i'm sure you would win with the ombudsman or whoever oversees insurers.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Bero said:


> Do you have a link to that? A totally ridiculous decision, which i'm sure you would win with the ombudsman or whoever oversees insurers.


Have to say if be surprised if it were just a case of painted calipers


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bero said:


> Do you have a link to that? A totally ridiculous decision, which i'm sure you would win with the ombudsman or whoever oversees insurers.





MagpieRH said:


> Have to say if be surprised if it were just a case of painted calipers


Kid you not, it was a claim I was dealing with for a client's uninsured losses and the insurer voided the policy ab initio on the grounds of material non disclosure at inception.

Harsh and not sure whether he ever argued the decision at the time. I would have and I would hope that given he didn't even do the mod in the first place the decision to void would have been reconsidered.


----------

